# Holy Nurse - Belgium - Feb 16



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 30, 2016)

Morning, 

Another report from my euro weekender in Feb. Quite enjoyed this place, in the middle of a busy town and visiting on a day where loads of tourists were out with there cameras, we had to get ourselves in 1 at a time due to its location and the amount of people about. No history other than this hospital was built in the mid 19th century.
Surprised its not in a worse state to be honest, although there was some damage in the chapel area and some left mixers which would of been hooked up to some audio eqiupment. 

On with some pics


Holy Nurse by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Holy Nurse by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Holy Nurse by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Holy Nurse by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Holy Nurse by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Holy Nurse by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Holy Nurse by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Holy Nurse by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Holy Nurse by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Holy Nurse by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Holy Nurse by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Holy Nurse by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

Thanks for taking the time to have a look

DJ


----------



## HughieD (Mar 30, 2016)

Holy Moly...THAT staircase! Great stuff DJ...


----------



## krela (Mar 30, 2016)

Very nice, that's quite a hospital!


----------



## smiler (Mar 30, 2016)

That staircase shot is a bit good, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 30, 2016)

Thats a very nice hospital there DJ, you have captured it very well indeed, thanks


----------



## Rubex (Mar 30, 2016)

Fantastic photos DirtyJigsaw! I love that bathroom


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks All. Yeah, was a nice chilled explore walking around here, I just went off and explored on my own, its quite a big site.


----------



## URBANMYTH (Mar 30, 2016)

Very nice, great photos top report.


----------



## tazong (Mar 30, 2016)

That is gob smacking and beautiful - fantastic pictures bud


----------



## Seven (Mar 30, 2016)

ahh, the infamous penis fish seems to have made an appearance in number 6..


----------



## skankypants (Mar 30, 2016)

Nice shots pal,looks good


----------

